# Both eyes open



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

I know this has been discussed some in other areas on AT. After just not reaching where I want to be as far as shooting 3-d and hunting, maybe it's time for me to try shooting both eyes open. I've shot for years with either my left eye closed or squinting my left eye. I'm a right handed shooter. In reading Bernies book, Idiot Proof Archery, he says that if you're right eye dominant but your vision is stronger in your left eye, you may have to close the left eye. That is the case for me, I do wear contacts though. I've been trying to shoot both eyes open for 3 days now and think I would like it but I fight double vision pretty bad at times. I ordered a Blinder that attaches to my hat from LAS and it should be here any day. How long will this learned proces take, will the Blinder help in the process, and any other helpful tips to get me through this. Sorry so long, thanks.


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Zick,

A many of archers were taught to shoot initially with the non dominate I closed. I'm not sure how this all got started but I would assume that it was a carry over from rifle shooting. Personally I was taught to close my left eye (RT eye dominant) but I was soon corrected by some good archers that took me under their wing. One of the primary reasons we want to shoot both eye open is that we were designed as binocular being and our hand eye coordination is based on binocular vision. Two eyes give us better focus and depth perception. Shooting an arrow in some fundamental ways is not unlike throwing a baseball. Both a pitcher and an archer aim at a target and then rely on form to put the object cast in line with the intended target. 

To answer your question, if you do indeed have a stonger level of vision in your non dominant eye a blinder will allow you to shoot with both eyes open (which lessens tention in you face an neck and allows you to relax more). More comfort=mor accuracy. However I would talk to my eye doctor to see if that is really the case before I gave up on trying to shoot without the blinder. Our brains adjust fairly quickly and I'd say in 3 weeks or less of shooting you should adjust to having both eyes open. That is unless you really have a eye strength disparity. My dad had lasiks surgery a few years ago and the way things have turned out he has a stronger non-dominant eye and made the decision to use a blinder. 
Finally, I will tell you that the distance the peep is away from your eye affects the ability to shoot both eyes for some. I have witnessed that those with possibly stronger non-dominate to do better with long axel to axle bows that put the peep closer to their eye. This stops some of the double vision issues. Good Luck and I hope I have assisted in some way.


----------



## Daiwateampenn (Feb 8, 2012)

i was taught to shoot using both eye open, where i learned shooting my SxS shotgun back in my teen life. i brought this advantage to archery sighting. it does help, especially it more brighter and have better vision when sighting with a peep. 
Just need to focus using your right eye, your brain will adjust your eye to focus.


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

Is there a preferred distance you should practice while working on this, I've been staying at 10 yards but love to shoot distance and am tempted to move back some. Also will the double vision eventually go away. Thanks.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow! Never thought of doing this, and I buried 3 arrows within inch of eachother (@20yds). The last was just a smidge below my target center but I was impressed. I'm a novice/beginner and this style impresses me.

So, I'm already operating without a kisser button and anchor with my nose.

Guessing that Robinhood didn't have a peep sight, so can I move to NO peep with this method? Seems like it's only getting in they way at this point.

Any ideas?


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

wonder if this would alleviate my EXTREME target panic .....edit . . .wife has relatives in chillicothe . haven't been there for awhile .....lots of hills and LOTS of deer .


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

nc514 said:


> Wow! Never thought of doing this, and I buried 3 arrows within inch of eachother (@20yds). The last was just a smidge below my target center but I was impressed. I'm a novice/beginner and this style impresses me.
> 
> So, I'm already operating without a kisser button and anchor with my nose.
> 
> ...


One eye closed results in the loss of depth perception.
Both eyes open allows for more perceived light.
Both eyes open increases eye hand coordination.
Then again Randy Ulmer shoots with his non dominant eye closed.
Robin Hood shot a recurve with no sights - didnt need a peep.
Or try - http://perrysnopeep.com/


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Consider this; The majority of target panic results from not having a subconcious motor to pull through the shot while the entire conscious focus is on aiming at the intended target. The result is trying to consciously focus on two actions aiming and releasing. The mind can't focus on two conscious actions at the same time so most people try to time the release when they see a sight picture they like. Timing gets off and the archer turns into a flinching mess. 

Now lets add another gadget (the no peep) outside of the line of sight since they are normally installed above or below the sight. What we get is an archer that is now trying to focus on a sight picture, a no peep, and releasing the arrow. Can't see how adding one thing that requires attention outside of the line of sight is a subtraction of another that is in the line of sight. The peep sight has proven over time to be one of the most accuracy enhancing aiming tools in archery.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

does help with the target panic somewhat . arrows impact about six inches left..........from four yards .


----------

